# Is this a good idea



## Stephen Ye (Feb 19, 2021)

hi, i want to get a lot of yt views on moutain biking and still not die. i have a trek session and i want to put a rigid fork on it and put a walmart shock on it.


----------



## Sir kayakalot (Jul 23, 2017)

Make sure to get a good quality Walmart helmet


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Wut?

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

That sounds like a brilliant plan.


----------



## jeremy3220 (Jul 5, 2017)

Are you related to Picard?


----------



## diamondback1x9 (Dec 21, 2020)

Stephen Ye said:


> hi, i want to get a lot of yt views on moutain biking and still not die. i have a trek session and i want to put a rigid fork on it and put a walmart shock on it.


there happens to be something called good riding, smooth video, and RAW. that's what i like in a yt video, not stupid, cliche people doing stupid, cliche stuff.


----------



## diamondback1x9 (Dec 21, 2020)

jeremy3220 said:


> Are you related to Picard?


long lost twins


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

A sock account


----------

